# Geekvape Zeus RTA



## Timwis (31/10/17)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Zeus RTA from Geekvape. It was kindly supplied for the purpose of this review by James from the Healthcabin.

https://www.healthcabin.net/geekvape-zeu...16292.html

In the Box










Contents:

1pc Zeus RTA
1pc Geekvape T-piece
1pc User Manual
1pc Spare Glass tube
2pc Coil
1pc Spare parts polybag
1pc 510 delrin tip
1pc 510 drip tip adaptor
1pc 810 drip tip

The tank comes with 3 drip tips, the 810 with outer sleeve which covers the rim, an 810 which sits flush on top of the rim and a 510 which will fit using the supplied 510 adapter (all drip tips are delrin)





Aesthetics

The Zeus is a single coil top airflow RTA (not the usual bottom airflow we would expect from Geekvape), so what does it look like? On opening the box i was met by a tank design of originality. With so many tanks out there you can usually see similarities to previous tanks but the Zeus has a look all of it's own. First thing is it's quite a stumpy RTA (i imagine the TPD version will be even shorter), the colour i received was silver. The main middle section has a frame around it with 3 vertical pieces, each of these vertical pieces has the word ZEUS cut out of them also on the vertical. It has a quality matt finish and vertical grooves machined on the base and airflow ring. The overall look reminds me of a piece of machinery or small engine part, it's a very smart looking tank indeed. The 810 delrin drip tip fitted on the tank has a sleeve that fits over the metal rim at the top of the tank which doesn't take anything away from the aesthetics of the tank. 





Specs:

Size: 25mm x 38mm
Capacity: 4ml
Top airflow
Top fill
Gold plated 510
510 and 810 drip tips
(There is a TPD version available) 
Colours, Silver, Black, Gunmetal, Blue





The Deck

The originality increases when you set your eyes on the deck. It's a postless deck which has 2 towers for the airflow system set at an angle to the coil so the whole length of the coil will receive air. At first this causes a bit of disorientation as the eyes want to coil it in line with the towers as if they were posts, this is not helped by the fact the position of the juice intakes are also lined up as if this is the way to coil it. After studying the deck and position of the holes for the wires you start to see the concept. The coil is positioned at an angle to the towers and then your cotton is bent back on itself to enter the intakes. Its best to use a coil tool or rod to help position the coil and fasten the wires (using the tool makes it easy) as the towers get in the way of your fingers. Because the cotton needs to bend back on itself i combed it out losing about 20% of it so the cotton wasn't too dense on the bend.





The Airflow System

When you look inside the main section you see 2 cut outs for the top of the towers to position themselves before screwing the tank together. The towers look like mini cheese graters with 3 lines of 3 small holes in them and a large hole at the bottom. You can see that when the towers are in position they will create 2 air chambers. The air goes in through the top airflow (standard 2 cyclops with stopper) and down the 2 chambers that have been created. Air is allowed through the cheese grate holes getting to the sides and top of the coil. On hitting the bottom of the towers the air passes through the larger holes and goes underneath the coil, on the air from the bottom of the 2 towers meeting in the middle it can only go upwards hitting the bottom of the coil. 
The theory works wonderfully well, so fingers crossed.





Filling the tank

Filling the tank is a breeze as the Zeus has a bayonet style top-cap just turn and it pops off revealing 2 large filling slots.





Performance

Time to tell you whether the theory worked in practice and the answer is a undoubted yes, the airflow works great and when adjusting the airflow the ring has the perfect amount of resistance. So can it give flavour up there with the best bottom airflow single coil RTA's like the Ammit? Well i used 3 different pre-wound coils in the Zeus at various resistances and the flavour is right up there. It's not quite Ammit flavour but it's very marginal and the cloud of the Zeus was more so when you weigh in the benefits of less leakage from a top airflow the Zeus is one hell of a tank.
I am reluctant to say a tank can't leak but i tried having the tank upside down and left it on it's side and detected no moisture whatsoever. 





Conclusion

A very unique, high performance RTA which gives bottom airflow flavour while having the leak free benefits of the top airflow. The Geekvape Zeus i have no doubt will become many peoples favourite tank. 

Likes

Unique Aesthetic design
Unique deck design
Unique Airflow system
Great flavour
Dense Cloud
leakproof
Top-fill
Bayonet top-cap
Wide choice of drip-tip can be used

Dislikes

Is tricky to fix wires in place without the aid of a tool.





I would like to thank James from the Healthcabin once again for supplying the Geekvape Zeus.

https://www.healthcabin.net/geekvape-zeu...16292.html

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (31/10/17)

Thanks for the review and sharing your thoughts @Timwis 
Very interesting


----------



## BATMAN (31/10/17)

Thank you for this @Timwis 

I have been looking for this RTA in S.A and have not managed to find it.
The sole reason for me wanting this is because it is leak proof.

Do you perhaps know where I could purchase this from?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (31/10/17)

BATMAN said:


> Thank you for this @Timwis
> 
> I have been looking for this RTA in S.A and have not managed to find it.
> The sole reason for me wanting this is because it is leak proof.
> ...



Not sure he could tell you as he is not in SA. I am also on the lookout for this tank. You could also try any of the OBS Engine tanks in the meantime while waiting for this to hit our shores. Almost the same sort of design.


----------



## BATMAN (31/10/17)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Not sure he could tell you as he is not in SA. I am also on the lookout for this tank. You could also try any of the OBS Engine tanks in the meantime while waiting for this to hit our shores. Almost the same sort of design.


I have heard about the OBS Engine being leak proof but had not gotten down to actually ask anybody about them.

Thank you so much,I will maybe look into getting one of these if I do not manage to find the Zeus in the near future.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (31/10/17)

I have the OBS Engine and it does not leak unless you hold it upside down for a long time. 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BATMAN (31/10/17)

I have just found out that the E Cig Store in Lenasia has already ordered it and that they are waiting for delivery.
No retail price available yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (31/10/17)

BATMAN said:


> I have just found out that the E Cig Store in Lenasia has already ordered it and that they are waiting for delivery.
> No retail price available yet.



Thanks @BATMAN - much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (31/10/17)

BATMAN said:


> I have just found out that the E Cig Store in Lenasia has already ordered it and that they are waiting for delivery.
> No retail price available yet.


Well done as i'm in the UK it's hard for me to know availability in South Africa, in the UK we buy a lot from China to get things quicker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (31/10/17)

When you read or watch review's it's important to know what is meant by leaking usually we only refer to a tank leaking if when it is left for a period of time (overnight for example) liquid escapes. If your device is dry and underneath the tank it's dry it's classed as the tank doesn't leak. However it is normal for a bottom airflow device to have liquid escaping through the airholes (worse on some tanks than others) during use with the constant change of temperature of the liquid (this isn't what is refered to as leaking). The great thing about top airflow is it avoids this problem but at the expense of getting full coverage of air to the coil so suffering on flavour. Top airflow is getting better on flavour as new airflow systems are tried to get air to the coil. I have not tried the OBS Engine mentioned by @OnePowerfulCorsa but have heard that's great for flavour. The Zeus really is giving bottom airflow flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## HealthCabin (2/11/17)

nice review @Timwis


----------



## Kalashnikov (2/11/17)

If anyone sees this in SA please let us know. Am waiting for this and holding back on ordering the ammit rta. Great review btw

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (4/1/19)

Timwis said:


> When you read or watch review's it's important to know what is meant by leaking usually we only refer to a tank leaking if when it is left for a period of time (overnight for example) liquid escapes. If your device is dry and underneath the tank it's dry it's classed as the tank doesn't leak. However it is normal for a bottom airflow device to have liquid escaping through the airholes (worse on some tanks than others) during use with the constant change of temperature of the liquid (this isn't what is refered to as leaking). The great thing about top airflow is it avoids this problem but at the expense of getting full coverage of air to the coil so suffering on flavour. Top airflow is getting better on flavour as new airflow systems are tried to get air to the coil. I have not tried the OBS Engine mentioned by @OnePowerfulCorsa but have heard that's great for flavour. The Zeus really is giving bottom airflow flavour.


I know I'm late to the party but I finally got a Zeus double coil RTA.I've heard so many great reviews and i can see why,this tank rocks! The performance is tops and the flavor is terrific .On top of this I got a great deal on eBay, 15 bucks delivered.
Maybe it is an older version I don't know but it is authentic .I now understand all the noise on this one and I'm sold!

Reactions: Like 4


----------

